# Walmart Pricing



## sun&snow

Just out of curiosity what do you all charge for doing like a Walmart or Target on a 7day a week schedule?


----------



## avalancheplow

I believe the guy up here gets like $1150 a month for it.


----------



## Dwan

2K, 3 days a week


----------



## JRSlawn

dwan is that 2,000 for 3 days of work or a month of work? How many times does it get swept for the month and how much each time?


----------



## Dwan

2K a month, 3 times a week, how ever long it takes to keep it clean this includes labor to hand sweep corners and and area that power broom will not fit. also includes back pack blowing sidewalks. so here if I were to to offer a 7 day a week 1 hour per visit/plus labor it would come in around $4500 a month.
Now that may look good on paper but remember it never works out that way, 
First there is 1 hour warming up in the morning before the job.
send hand labor out ahead to do curbs. (this requires another truck)
travel to the job
start job, cars in the lot from overnight parking so you have to work around them which adds time.
finish job and go clean out sweeper and lube, ( requires at least 1 hour per day) 
You also have to include a site to dump trash. if there is a dumpster on site and you have permission that is a plus. during spring cleanup you may fill a 3 yd dumpster 3 or 4 times the first visit. (this would not make the trash people happy. then there is every 40 hours or so replacing the curb broom, another hour, plus the time it took to order them. main brooms on mechanical sweepers take anywhere from 1 to 6 hours to do depending on the unit and type of broom and they may last 100 hours.
After you finish cleaning up the equipment and fuel it then there is paperwork which may only take 15 minutes but it still adds up. that is still 7.5 hours a month plus.
oops had a flat tire this morning putting me back 1 hour, and laborer didn't show up so I had to spend an extra hour on the job doing his work.

and it goes on and on.


----------



## NU-Plowr

*So its true..........*

you can pick up anything cheap if you go by Wal-Mart!!! Including Snow removal companies.

Just messin with you. I guess it SEEEEEMs like a fair price, but a lot of effort for the return.....I may consider revisioning next years contract.

Good Luck!


----------

